# unusual pond fish



## ctarry

can you think of any unusual fish that i could put in my 1000 gal pond?

I am about to put 3 koi in there, just looking for something out of the ordinary to put in.

i did think of a garfish, but they would need bringing indoors during the cooler months.

i am a fan of unusual fish, since i have kept an electric eel, freshwater rays, ect ect.

thanks


----------



## -matty-b-

sturgeons,not very unusual but theyre cool


----------



## shep1979

wells catfish i would have :2thumb:


----------



## 955i

I'd have to go for a jack pike. May have to rethink the koi when it grows a bit though!!


----------



## elrond

loads of different types of cats, but once large enough , will eat anything which fits in the mouths, 1000g not really big enough for stergens ,they grow like weeds, TBH not big enough for cats either  mmmm...... .... ...
how about forget the koi and have an army of big perch.

aaron


----------



## keep it real

Could get some zander that be different lol


----------



## shep1979

go for natural lake/river fish ,in my tank i have comman carp,mirror carp,crass carp, green and golden tench and roach it all looks natural and wild its nice as im a real keen with my fishing lol


----------



## AshMashMash

Sturgeons grow mahoosive you know? I wouldn't get one unless you have a lake.


----------



## gazz

AshMashMash said:


> Sturgeons grow mahoosive you know? I wouldn't get one unless you have a lake.


People often say sturgeon but they infact mean sterlet 9 times out of 10.Sterlet-(Acipenser ruthenus) is the most common available for the pond.This sterlet speices maxies out at about 4to5ish-feet but they rarely exceeds 1-meter.So as a mamber of the sturgeon family goes fairly small.

Below is about the common avridge however they can grow a little bigger.









Also depending on the colour of you pond liner they also come in albino-(white).So choose a colour that you can see better in you pond.


----------



## retri

AshMashMash said:


> Sturgeons grow mahoosive you know? I wouldn't get one unless you have a lake.


I want one of those!!


----------



## Esfa

gazz said:


> People often say sturgeon but they infact mean sterlet 9 times out of 10.Sterlet-(Acipenser ruthenus) is the most common available for the pond.This sterlet speices maxies out at about 4to5ish-feet but they rarely exceeds 1-meter.So as a mamber of the sturgeon family goes fairly small.
> 
> Below is about the common avridge however they can grow a little bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also depending on the colour of you pond liner they also come in albino-(white).So choose a colour that you can see better in you pond.



a five foot fish would need a pond of about 15x7.5x7.5 ft. which works out as about 5000gallons, not 1000gallons. : victory:

OP, what are the dimensions of this pond?


----------



## The Chillinator

Why not try Tench? Remember you need a licence to keep certain coldwater fish.


----------

